# Cold feet



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Out of all those out there, what is the secret on keeping your feet warm. I have a pair of thinslite rockies and my feet are still cold. They never sweat and get wet but always cold. There must be a fix to my problem????????


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

very simple. Buy yourself a set of the toasty toes or feet warmers. They slip in your boot between the sock and the boot. Cost about 99 cents a set. Last for up to 12 hours. They work just like the hand warmers . Never, never use the hand warmers as feet warmers! Only use the (toe or feet) warmers in your boots.
One other option is a pair of battery heated socks. Pick these up at most sports stores also.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i wear big duckie boots, the kind with the wool inserts...and i put a few wool socks on my feet....keeps a thick air barrier around my feet....cold cant travel through it very quickly. also try to keep your feet off the ice if possible...some times when im in my shanty i sit with my feet up on the lip of the sled.

no secrets to share, but this is what i do.

seems like lots of guys like those mickey mouse boots. i think what i do is somewhat similar.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I wear 1200g Thinsulate Wolverine boots which are also waterproof, along with 1 pair of Carhartt Arctic socks. If I sit for too long, 5 or 6 hours, my feet may get chilled. All I do is walk around for a couple minutes and I'm toasty again.


----------



## Dingo (Apr 13, 2004)

Smartwool socks. Breathable wool socks in a variety of weights. Winterweight (thickest) is nice in a boot with a little room to move around. If you're boot is too tight to the socks, you wont stay warm as long as wearing a boot with a little breathing room.

I previously bought them at Galyans -- but Dick's doesn't seem to want to stock them. I guess they don't want to carry anything without a nike or under armor logo on it.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

the wool socks i mentioned above are smartwool brand. i love them.

Gander Mountain carries them.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I like to use polypropolene sock liners and then wear wool socks over them with a 1000g thinsulate rocky boots. The polypropolene wicks the moisture away to assist in keeping warm. Placing a barrier between your feet and the ice also helps such as an old foam seat cushion.

LindyRigger


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

All of the methods and gear mentioned above will work, but the most important thing I have found is to make sure you are able to wiggle those toes around inside your boots. If they are cramped and/or too tight in there, they can't "breathe", nor will the blood circulate sufficiently.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Forget chemical foot and hand warmers. They are unreliable and can bunch/clump up.
Forget battery operated socks for obvious reasons. Being middle-aged my circulation started to wane and my feet got cold when fishing and inactive. Tried all of the aforementioned solutions. No luck. Then I got a pair of Sorrel Pak boots. They come with thick felt liners/inserts. I also got a pair of Wiggy's Sun Walkers, also a boot liner. The Sun Walkers are insulated with Lamilite. This is the best insulation there is. Far better than any natural insulation such as down, fleece, wool, etc. Wiggy's makes sleeping bags with the same insulation. You can soak their sleeping bags in a shower, (as in completely soaked/waterlogged-not easy to do), soak yourself in a shower wearing only a pair of boxers, go outside in the 40 below zero temps and climb in the bag. In two minutes youll be perfectly warm. By morning, you and the bag will be perfectly dry as well. This insulation wicks like no other.
The Pak boots are high topped, reaching nearly to the lower knee. This keeps the blood warm to the foot. I wear only a thin pair of cotton socks, I could go barefoot. With the Sorrel Pak boots, felt liners, and Wiggy's inserts, my feet stay as warm as an apache/wagon train captive, bunion toasting party. I can and have kept my feet in direct contact with the ice from daylight to midnight and they always stay completely dry and very warm. This combo will most definitely solve your cold feet problem in weather down to well under zero.

http://www.wiggys.com
http://www.citysports.com/product/index.jsp?productld=1735751


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

a good pair of moisture-wicking sock liners and then a pair of wool socks for over them. Like hardwaterfan mentioned earlier, I am a firm believer in mickey mouse boots. Bought a pair off Ebay last year and have not looked back since! Great boots. I bought mine a size large to handle the socks and my feet stay very comfortable while on the ice.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

a good pair of moisture-wicking sock liners and then a pair of wool socks for over them. Like hardwaterfan mentioned earlier, I am a firm believer in mickey mouse boots. Bought a pair off Ebay last year and have not looked back since! Great boots. I bought mine a size large to handle the socks and my feet stay very comfortable while on the ice.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have a pair of silk socks that I wear under my wool socks. You can even use a pair of knee high panty hose as long as you don't tell any of your fishing buddies  . Seriously though, it will work and it is a very cheap way of keeping those toes warm. Also what Lil' Rob said is very immportant. Make sure you can wiggle those toes, you don't want to have them all cramped up in your boots!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

One pair of regular cotton socks inside my Mickey Mouse boots and warm feet all day, moving or sitting still. Break through the ice near shore and get wet inside the boot and they still keep you warm. Been using them for thirty years and nothing else compares.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

you can buy mickey mouse boots at JP Heil's on rt43 in springfield.
There a little heavy but sure keep them feet warm.he has new and army surplus in black and white,some say white are warmer but there maid the same.
Fred


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Ditto on Shortdrift. I got my Mickey Mouse boots off Ebay for 40.00 and have not even got a chill on my feet since! Unbelievable boots!

Gene


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Second pymybob 's solution. I wear one pair of socks with my mickey mouser boots and my feet never get cold. Also the mickey mouse boots are the most economical solution to frigid digits. Why someoneone would spend hundred and a half to do what 30-40 bucks would do better escapes me.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I wore vb (mickey mouse) boots through two trips to northern Norway with the marine corps. They are the best, even with ice in them to start out my feet would be warm in short order. Look for the ones with an air valve on them, they are the real deal, the others are still good, but not the same.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Spent 6 hours on the ice today with my work boots with one pair of socks and my old yellow concrete boots and had no trouble with the cold at all. So much for the Rockie 1000 grams of thinslite and the $150 I spent on them. I must say I caught fish yesterday all dressed to kill with the fancy foot ware. Maybe the yellow scared the fish away. Couldn't buy a fish!!!!! There was a fellow that showed up with a Vexlair and took a look down my fishing hole and said there fish stack up from 14' to 6' and I couldn't even snag one. Maybe tomorrow? John


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Lacrosse Ice Kings lightweight, warm comfy. It its really cold Lacrosse P.F.T.'s. No cold feet here.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Check around your area for an alpaca farm and then see if they have any extreme alpaca socks. We are out of them at our place, they should cost around 20 bucks. Sounds extreme but they are the warmest socks I have ever found, warmer than any wool sock for sure. They are also extremely comfortable and will not have the wool scratchy feeling. You can search for a farm (there are a bunch in northern Ohio) by going to:

www.alpacanation.com


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Make sure you rub tons of lotion into your feet and hands the night before you go fishing in the cold. It REALLY helps keep your hands and feet warm.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Get the packboots man. Something rated to -40 or -60 F. They will have 3 or 4" soles on them. Plus slip out liners that help too. I have mine......payed 80 bucks for them about 8 years ago, and NEVER get cold in them. Even been out in -10 weather. My body got cold before my feet did.


----------

